# Camping thru my ages.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a young boy with a brother 2 years younger living on a farm we didn't do a whole lot of camping out. Oh some times we would grab a couple of quilts off our beds and go out in a fresh cut hay field to spend the night looking up at the stars and smelling the fresh cut hay that was our mattress.
Then in the mid 1960's I got my drivers license and brother Rob and I would drive to a near by lake with a state forest camp ground to camp and fish that lake. On one of those trips it started raining during the night and we got soaked before we could gather the quilts and get in the car. Time to buy a tent we thought if we were going to keep doing that.
Spegails catalog, showed us just what we wanted, some problem arose I do not remember today, so Mom & I drove us on the half day trip to Chicago to get the tent and the Half day return trip back home.
Next day we set the tent up in a cut hay field for practice. This is a picture in 1970 on its last trip to Canada on a fishing trip.



It had rained 3 days straight and the tent had finally set enough and started leaking.
It was replace in 1971 with a slide in 11' Wolverine camper. We used that camper for many a trip to fish in Canada towing our boats one upside down in the other. Dad Retired in 1974 so he and mom took it on a trip to fish any place they wanted and could get the boat in the water. Ontario, Manitoba, Minnesota and Wisconsin. When My middle sister graduated high school the took it once again to circle lake Superior.



We got stuck in sand of a camp ground site in 1975 so we never just took the truck and camper again we always took my CJ jeep for just in case.



We even took it to Michigan's UP on our first snowmobiling trip.

 

In 1981 my folks bought a 35 foot 5th wheel they took all over the place but I didn't have a job where I got time off any longer. But I was seeing the country with a 78 cab over Pete with a sleeper.
When I got married Kare, kids and I took it to the UP on one Fishing trip but wasn't my cup of tea. We went back to tents till we bought our property. where we also tent camped for a long time.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Was talking about buying Land to camp on by Federal Land but my wife said there is many places across the state to camp and never spend a dime.

Did see much of the country with Cab Overs during the '80's.





Middle of nowhere all by myself



My wife at Deer Camp



big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good, enjoyable reads, both.....


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

"Middle of nowhere all by myself". 

Who took the picture, and who was the second chair for?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Skamp said:


> "Middle of nowhere all by myself".
> 
> Who took the picture, and who was the second chair for?


Camera was on Timer and there is only one Chair. Pickup is just past me.

Next morning woke up it was raining and cool and I Loved it.

I take many Pictures with just me in the woods.







big rockpile


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Les Stroud before Les Stroud was cool. I like it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is another great thing about digital cameras besides being able to view the picture and no developing fee you can set the camera on some thing and set the timer to take a self picture.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To bad you removed the post from view it was a good one.

 Al


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> To bad you removed the post from view it was a good one.
> 
> Al


I felt kind of bad like I was horning in because I don't ever post here and am not a hunter or fisherman.

You should post this on GC or something too. There must be lots of campers on HT...young and old.

Good thread and love your pictures.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The site is for every one allowed to sign up. This section it labeled the great outdoors so you do not have to hunt or fish to post here. Just out door related.
Been water skiing lately?
Been out for a walk looking for Fungi?
Been camping of late?

That is what it is about.

 Al


----------

